
Announcing Drone Cloud, a Free Continuous Integration Service for X86 and Arm - bradrydzewski
https://blog.drone.io/drone-cloud/
======
fallingmeat
Finally an automated ARM-target testing cloud service!

------
tboerger
I really love this move! I'm glad that I'm part of the community and free
contributors 8)

